# Moots color question



## dongustav (Oct 29, 2002)

The grey coloring of Moots frames, posts, stems etc looks different than other ti frames out on the market to me... do they anodize the frames a darker gray to give them a distinctive look? I'm interested because i have a Merckx ti frame (blasphemy!) and want to get the moots stem & seatpost to match the frame. But I'm unsure if the colors will match without seeing them in person, and i'd rather not shell out the $400 without knowing.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Bead blasted*

They are bead blasted which gives them a more satin finish. You'll have a tough time getting it to match another manufacturer's finish.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Moots finish is a result of raw media blasting and nothing more. You could polish these Moots components to a luster or bright finish to match your bike. I did a few of them for myself and my friends and it was pretty easy to do using a combo of fine sand papers and polishing pads.


----------

